# Can Just One Fish Has Fin Rot While Others Are Thriving?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my new jardini is having a little fin rot/tail rot but all other fish are fine (mollies, angel fish, tetras), including my manueli. (they are not in the same tank but share the same sump)
could the fin rot not caused by water condition but stress alone? the Jardini has been in the tank for almost a week and think its getting worse. had a black aro in the jardini tank couple days before I got the jardini but it was doing fin, no sign of any fin rot.
I'm confused.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

His immune system probably running lil low from stress(moving) while rest of the fish are already settled in.IMO anyhow.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually agree with bruner, stress over water quality and I had the same thing happen with one of my jars.

Treat with a mela/pima combo for 2 weeks and it be gone, then its just a matter of fins growing back depending on how severe it is


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thats what I though. I'm about to order the 64oz pro strength melafix, will that alone help or i NEED pimafix?

it swims mostly at mid to bottom level and not eating much if it eats at all, my last jar was a pig and this one eats pretty aggressively at the store.
only had bite size crayfish tail 3 days ago and 3 superworm last night when the water level was low during my WC. I guess its still very stressed?? I never had a fish that takes this long before settle down.....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its only been a week hasn't it Jp? I bet another week with some meds he be fine. I can't wait for pics on this badboy!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I find mela works best with pima combined but it should still do the job if treated for 2 weeks.

How big is your jar? They are pretty timmid when less than 10inches unless they are completely comfortable.
I would just give it time, you know how it is.
He'll be a hellraiser in notime.

Mine is 11-12in and literally jumps out of the water for food, hes on hikari sticks, shrimp, and tilapia.
I tried superworms once and he paid no attention to them, he loves crikets though.

Be carefull with the superworms, once they get a taste for them they wont eat anything else, it will be very difficult to ween them off of them and even harder with the asian arows


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> I find mela works best with pima combined but it should still do the job if treated for 2 weeks.
> 
> How big is your jar? They are pretty timmid when less than 10inches unless they are completely comfortable.
> I would just give it time, you know how it is.
> ...


I guess I'll just order everything all together since it's flat rate shipping anyway regardless how many items I order. maybe some prime too, mine is running low.
the jar is just 5-6" still tinny, I guess it was in a small holding tank at the store for too long and now it's in my 180g it's lacking sense of security with all those extra spaces. it was attacking my finger at the store thinking I was going to feed it, no idea it would turn into a whimp once I added it to my tank.
it was eating hikari carnistick at the lfs and I was trying to feed it food stick but it always stay at the bottom of the tank when I approached to the tank so I figure I'd give the leftover superworms a shot just to put some food it in. if I use foot stick alone it'll never get to eat anything cuz the mollies and angelfish will finish them off before the jar comes out of hiding.
I had no problem to get my black aro on foodstick when I was power feeding it with superworm, maybe I got lucky or they are just less picky.
i used to feed my old jar crickets, 50 crickets a day from petco plus raw shrimp and sometimes crayfish. that diet almost made me went broke lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

stress could do it, but certain fish are more hardy then others.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought Jardini would be more hardy than mollies, angelfish, tetras....and maybe less sensitive than manueli??? maybe my jar is just the weakest link..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

There is no way he's the weakest link, you'll see in no time those mollies and anything else that will fit in its mouth will be gone


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's what I was hoping for. I know it probably already ate the smallest mollies. the rest can't fit its mouth yet.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok, took a closer look at the jardini and noticed it also has gill curl, what the hell....can it possible go from no gill curl to have gill curl in 4 days?
I did 2 wc total about 100g water change within the 4 days.
the jardini is in 180g it over flow into a 40B where I have my manueli, the 40B overflow into a 70g sump and return pump pumps back to the 180g. if the water in 180g is bad then the water in 40B will be bad too. the manueli is in prefect condition so I don't get why the jardini is so messed up.


----------

